# Mailbox-Speicherplatz nicht korrekt



## pabatribick (25. Apr. 2017)

Hallo!

Ich habe eben einen Kunden bei mir über das ISPConfig-Interface mit seiner Domain angelegt. Alle E-Mails von seinem vorherigem Anbieter (per IMAP) kopiert und auf meinem Server in die jeweiligen Postfächer kopiert. Jetzt stimmt der genutzt Speicher von den betroffenen Mailboxen nicht.

Hatte hier schon mal jemand das Problem bzw. wie kann ich das Problem beheben?


----------



## wotan2005 (25. Apr. 2017)

die berechnung des belegten Speicherplatzes ist m.M. nach nicht Live, sondern wird immer mit Zeitlichen Versatz berechnet. Ergo warte bis morgen.


----------



## pabatribick (25. Apr. 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort. Leider ist das Aufspielen schon über 1 Woche her, sodass es jetzt schon richtig sein müsste. Bei einigen Postfächern sind ja teilweise schon z.B. 100MB "in Nutzung".


----------



## florian030 (26. Apr. 2017)

Dovecot oder Courier?


----------



## pabatribick (27. Apr. 2017)

Auf dem Server läuft Dovecot.


----------



## pabatribick (4. Mai 2017)

Keiner eine Lösung?


----------



## fueber (9. Mai 2017)

Probier mal bitte am Mailserver
doveadm quota recalc -A

auszuführen und danach auf den nächsten lauf zu warten


----------



## pabatribick (18. Mai 2017)

Habe den Befehl

```
doveadm quota recalc -A
```
eingegeben, allerdings mit folgender Fehlermeldung:

```
doveadm(root): Fatal: Unknown command 'quota', but plugin quota exists. Try to set mail_plugins=quota
```
Wird der Befehl anders geschrieben?

Edit: Ich habe die config von Dovecot geändert und mail_plugins=quota ganz oben hinzugefügt, neugestartet und jetzt gings, DANKE


----------



## fueber (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

Freut mich das war auch im übrigen der grund warum deine Quotas nicht gezählt wurden...

lg


----------

